# Java x64 JRE



## Radium (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi!

I feel stupid for asking this. 
I've managed to install the Java JRE 1.7.0 port but I wish to run the 64-bit version of Java to slightly increase performance, but most of all use more RAM. I'm wondering how to install the 64-bit version of Java, I've searched on the forums and on Google but I get no results at all. How do I install Java x64 JRE?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2014)

Which JRE did you install? There are a few options to choose from. The java/openjdk7 port builds and installs a native FreeBSD java JDK and JRE. Although not all Java applications like it perhaps you can use that?


----------



## Radium (Aug 5, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which JRE did you install? There are a few options to choose from. The java/openjdk7 port builds and installs a native FreeBSD java JDK and JRE. Although not all Java applications like it perhaps you can use that?


Aha! I installed the linux-sun-jre1.7.0 since I'm not doing any developing. I'm using Java to run Minecraft server. I want to be able to assign more than 4 GB of RAM to Minecraft.

I'll give that port a try! I guess that it supports both i586 and x64.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2014)

Radium said:
			
		

> I guess that it supports both i586 and x64.


It will be built to run on whatever architecture you have. But as I said, not all Java applications like it. Some insist on using the Sun/Oracle one and fail if you use something else.


```
root@molly:~ # java -version
openjdk version "1.7.0_60"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_60-b19)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.60-b09, mixed mode)
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 6, 2014)

The "why" here is that java/linux-sun-jre17 is for Linux, so will use FreeBSD's Linux compatibility layer which is 32-bit only.  Use the Oracle version if you have to.  If not there's multiple version of OpenJDK to use which run native to FreeBSD.


----------

